# Paris Cafe...



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

Hello gentlemen,

I wont be checking in often, but drop in, have a cup of expresso, and leave me a message when U can. I promise will respond as soon as I can.

Have fun to all...

...from paris


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*hihi...im back!*

Hello gentlemen,

I just want to drop in and add a few good threads (from accross the fora) for you to read while sipping your expresso at Paris Cafe...

1. Blind Men leading an Elephant, Queen Mary 2 Report, Short Skirt, Great Bathing Attire Opportunity...

2. Buyers vs. Sellers vs. Members, Medwards 4000: Historian Makes History, Ebay Website "The Wizard of Ah's", Diet Accountability Thread, Shake up @ 18th and L, I risk being laughed out of Ask Andy, Biff?, Dressing for Court, The uncovered meat problem in Australia, Zombie Infection Simulation...

3. What is a gentleman?, Jokes, Harvard not liking bow ties, You might be a Preppy, Proverbs for our time...

4. AAAC Best-dressed Men Contest!, John Lobb vs. John Lobb, Manton named the best in Esquire, Albert was shopping...

...do a search...and have fun!


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*A Saturday in Paris...*

Hello everyone,

Paris is cold and gray today... a nice day to walk along the Seine river.

Here are some more interesting threads (from across the fora) to read while sipping your expresso at Paris Cafe...

1. Engaging in Fisticuffs?, Obey the Suit, What I wore today/What I will wear tomorrow--must see the first page, AAAC Best-dressed Men Contest, Happy Birthday!!! ...

2. Fashioning the Future, Savile Row Tailors, G.J. Cleverly Bespoke shoes picptures, and antique Lobb shoes from Ebay...

...and again, do a search... and have fun!

...from paris


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Buries face deeper into my Francois Villon volume, which is actually merely a dust jacket concealing Wind, Sand and Stars by Antoine de Saint-Exupery and begins to accept the theory of ergot poisoning of wheat giving rise to various european episodes of social unrest and madness. Paris, the city where Hemingway hunted pidgeons to survive but became famous writing about shooting big game animals ( and eventually himself) in other places. I'd say Bonsoir like Bogart parting from Bergman, but the only fog I have is from my protesting teakettle after realising I threw my last teabag out and it's somewhere under the rotting sweet potatos and eggshells.


----------



## m kielty (Dec 22, 2005)

Kav said:


> Buries face deeper into my Francois Villon volume, which is actually merely a dust jacket concealing Wind, Sand and Stars by Antoine de Saint-Exupery and begins to accept the theory of ergot poisoning of wheat giving rise to various european episodes of social unrest and madness. Paris, the city where Hemingway hunted pidgeons to survive but became famous writing about shooting big game animals ( and eventually himself) in other places. I'd say Bonsoir like Bogart parting from Bergman, but the only fog I have is from my protesting teakettle after realising I threw my last teabag out and it's somewhere under the rotting sweet potatos and eggshells.


Kav,

What is the source of, "...ergot poisoning of wheat...unrest and madness...".

I'd like to read it.

I hope you left the teabag there.:icon_smile:


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Briefly, ergot is a fungal infection of wheat that produces hallucinagenic effects. It has been oft theorized to be the cause of various group hysterias, including both sides of the Witchcraft phenomenon where some people believed they were flying while others saw Satan. It sort of takes the charm out of vegetarianism doesn't it? Personally I prefer a good bottle of wine.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

lovemparis,

You wouldn't happen to have a cousin in New York named Howard would you?


Karl


----------



## m kielty (Dec 22, 2005)

Kav said:


> Briefly, ergot is a fungal infection of wheat that produces hallucinagenic effects. It has been oft theorized to be the cause of various group hysterias, including both sides of the Witchcraft phenomenon where some people believed they were flying while others saw Satan. It sort of takes the charm out of vegetarianism doesn't it? Personally I prefer a good bottle of wine.


Thanks Kav.
I know about the ergot poisoning but don't know the source that you are referring to for the ,"..unrest..".
I'd like to read it.
There is more to the withchcraft thing but I don't want to hijack a thread.:icon_smile_wink: 
I did some reseach when I lived in New England.
At the library , not in a coven.:devil:


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I'll have to unearth my references. Hijack this thread though? I'm smelling Chanel #5 and exaust from a traction Avanti Citroen in some reverse stimuli like I get smelling playdo and the associated halcyon days in Kindergarden. Theres a woman smiling behind sunglasses. Somehow I know her name is Cloe, she has all of Edith Piaf at home and reads Annais Ninn.I really need to read wine labels more carefully.


----------



## m kielty (Dec 22, 2005)

Kav said:


> I'll have to unearth my references. Hijack this thread though? I'm smelling Chanel #5 and exaust from a traction Avanti Citroen in some reverse stimuli like I get smelling playdo and the associated halcyon days in Kindergarden. Theres a woman smiling behind sunglasses. Somehow I know her name is Cloe, she has all of Edith Piaf at home and reads Annais Ninn.I really need to read wine labels more carefully.


_Use your glasses._
_I think you are in love.:icon_smile: _


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

Karl89 said:


> lovemparis,You wouldn't happen to have a cousin in New York named Howard would you?Karl


Who is Howard 

...from paris


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

He is a very nice man who participates on this Forum.


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*The Wizard of OZ...*

^^^^

Ah...it's he who said "Nice Article"... and where is Howard 

Do you know Dear?

...from paris


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*a weekend in Paris...*

Hello gentlemen,

Congrats on your new British forum... and thank you for giving me room to respect you all.

Now I need to go out and discover Paris... luckily, it's not raining today.

No more rain-soaked girl... hihi:icon_smile_big:

...from paris


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*Happy Holidays and Good Luck to all ...*

Hello gentlemen or should I say everyone?

My computer is down and it's time for me to take a break from this forum. Please make a note that I wont be posting on this forum under any other usernames in any circumstances.

I will greatly miss many gentlemen here, as well as happy to break away from bad behaviors and disrespectful people--it's really not healthy.

Thank you all the rich information about clothes and men's fashion. I did enjoy it!!!!! I'm sure will find another or a new forum to spend my free time... wisely.

...from paris (hihi:icon_smile_big


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*another cup of cafe au lait...*

Some favorite thoughts of the day...

Little Knowledge is dangerous...

because our cup of coffee/tea is not full yet.

We dont steal, cheat and lie... [Edit: see thread "Darren Beaman"]

like others said, fair is fair... funny is funny.:icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:

...from paris


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

Welcome back. :icon_smile:


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*An Armchair Journey...*

oh... that's kind of you Professor, thank you.

I'm at my desk, like every morning, it's a daily routine, sipping my expresso...

and taking an armchair journey to Paris Neighborhood on Films...

https://mashumin.com/VideoAgencyTV.html

humm... I love paris!!!!!!


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*Paris... Ask Andy???*

Yes, I have asked Andy two times.

First was in May for the permission to post my link about the JLobb shoes.

Second was in Sept/Oct for a contact to find agent in the US for my book.

And that was it...no more no less!!!!

Oh can I read minds???? Yes, I can... believe or not.:icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:

(Please gentlemen, do me a favor, stop blaming and accusing other people for your own wrong doings or misconduct... that's child play!!!!)

...from paris--THANK YOU for your cooperation.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Two questions:

Is there a post missing? It seems like a conversation is being had with one's self in the last post.

Also, what does the "hihi" signify in front of the smile? I figure it must be some idiom in French.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> Two questions:
> 
> Is there a post missing? It seems like a conversation is being had with one's self in the last post.
> 
> Also, what does the "hihi" signify in front of the smile? I figure it must be some idiom in French.


hellohello?


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Laxplayer said:


> hellohello?


_ouioui?_

ic12337:


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Lovemeparis,

How many times have we told you? No absinthe before 5 PM!

Karl


----------



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

remember lovemeparis` recent post on amsterdam , well we all know what is legal in the Amsterdam cafes


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*she did it again...*

Oh no... what have I done again now!!!!!

Do I need a full report???? Mr K please help... :icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:

...from paris


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Am I alone in feeling I may have inadvertently stumbled into an episode of the "Twilight Zone" in this thread? It's kind of like eavesdropping on a conversation in Ward "D" of the State hospital. Offered simply as one in-patient to another...hehe!


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*The "Twilight Zone"...*



eagle2250 said:


> Welcome to the ""Twilight Zone"... the Eagle has landed.
> 
> I would like to quote Professor medwards:
> 
> ...


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Okie dokie then...I rest my case! Time for my medication...now where'd I put that Jack Daniels?


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*Winter in Paris...*

I would like to share some of my favorite quotes of the month:

Rich--Dec. 8th
"Sometimes things go wrong, of course _stuff happens_".

Karl--Dec. 8th
"At least be man enough to admit when you are wrong".

Karl--Dec. 8th
"Sometimes the Interchange is a cigar and brandy affair, and sometimes it's a kegger".

Erasmus--Dec. 8th
"Disagreement is not the issue, it is the conduct and manner in which one disagrees that is telling--telling on the character of the individuals involved".

:icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:

Ok gentlemen (and ladies)... I wont be in Paris for sometimes therefore I might not able to post a lot on AAAC, but will check in whenever I have a chance to get online.

:icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:

...from paris


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*New Year Greetings...*

HAPPY YEAR 2007 FROM PARIS AND FRIENDS...

please see "A Daily Blog of a Parisian"

for our greeting photos from Champs Elysees at night on holidays...

MAY THE NEW YEAR BRING YOU ALL *HAPPINIESS* AND HEALTH
... and many more clothes, and shoes, of course.


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

*may I suggest*

le Pre Verre, 8, rue Thenard, two blocks from blvd Saint-Germain.

Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

lovemeparis said:


> Ok gentlemen (and ladies)... I wont be in Paris for sometimes therefore I might not able to post a lot on AAAC, but will check in whenever I have a chance to get online....from paris


We do hope your travels will be safe and enjoyable. :icon_smile:


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*here comes the sun...*

^^^
aahh... that's sweet of you, Professor.

...from the sunny state


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*Sunday Morning...*

up with the lark?:icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:

don't worry... here are some very interesting threads about the gentlemen and his shoes!!!!!!

1) What shoes have you purchased recently?
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=64102

2) Why do women pay attention to what men wear on their feet?
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=62547

ENJOY YOUR READING...and keep on searching!!!!:icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:

...from paris 2 LA


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*"In the News" threads...*

...just passing by the forums (STYLEFORUM & AAAC)

Buyer Beware: Jay Kos
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=67288

*1.) Interesting threads on StyleForum*

"Moratorium on CF--related posts until Carlo replies"
https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=33033

"Carlo Franco" 
https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=33001

"Carlo Franco Tie Sale" 
https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=32395

"More bad service from Carlo Franco" 
https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=30773&highlight=carlo+franco+shirts

*2.) And some on AAAC*

Anyone know if the Carlo Franco Sale is still on?
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=49967&highlight=carlo+franco

Carlo Franco Orders
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=67335&highlight=carlo+franco

Carlo Franco contact?
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=65748&highlight=carlo+franco

Carlo Franco Ties
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=62928&highlight=carlo+franco

All Forum ties now in, shipping out!
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=61911&highlight=carlo+franco

The Carlo Franco tie I just purchased
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=63269&highlight=carlo+franco

Chuck Franke: Three Thousand (!)
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=59507&highlight=carlo+franco

Carlo Franco Ties
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=59855&highlight=carlo+franco

Carlo Franco Shirts Actually being shipped is it true?
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=56522&highlight=carlo+franco

Carlo Franco ties and dress shirts
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=56832&highlight=carlo+franco

In praise of ChucknJill
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=56497&highlight=carlo+franco

Carlo Franco Summer Tie Sale - Save up to 40%
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=55153&highlight=carlo+franco

carlo franco updates?
*https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=54686&highlight=carlo+franco*

*Fraud, Conspiracy, Insider Trading&#8230;, May 25th *
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=53981&highlight=carlo+franco

Carlo Franco, May 6th
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=52898&highlight=carlo+franco

Carlo Franco-Canada, May 5th
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=52850&highlight=carlo+franco

*JOE MORGAN*/CARLO FRANCO, April 23rd
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=52154&highlight=carlo+franco

My Carlo Franco Ties came in&#8230;, April 6th
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=51121&highlight=carlo+franco

Carlo Franco: 2000!, April 2nd
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=50819&page=2&highlight=carlo+franco

Franco/Kabbaz merge; Manton & Cusey at Helm
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=50775&highlight=carlo+franco+shirts

ENJOY your reads and searches...:icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*Carlo Franco... in the News*

Hello all,

As promised, here are some more updates on Carlo Franco...

1) Carlo Franco Failed to deliver replacement tie or refund
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=68818&highlight=carlo+franco

2) Carlo Franco thread
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=49967

and dear Professor medwards, I petition to have this Paris Cafe pinned so that others could keep themselves updated... like the Wife, perhaps.

Enjoy your reading and discovering the twilights on this AAAC forum.:icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:

...paris 2 LA

p.s. To my understanding from reading all of these Carlo Franco threads, I have an impression that the moderators and management are protecting someone or some businesses... I have no fight in this, but what fair is fair and I vote to have all matters made open and clear to the members of AAAC--no horse playing around please.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

LOOK AT ME! LOOK AT ME! I promise, I *am relevant* to this board!

....from narcissism to delusions of grandeur....


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Wayfarer,

Perhaps we could introduce LMP to Howard.

Karl


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Karl89 said:


> Wayfarer,
> 
> Perhaps we could introduce LMP to Howard.
> 
> Karl


I could see her wrangling carts....


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*wrangling carts...*

Why should I? 

And I dont know who is Howard... could someone tell me more about him please.

Professor... do you have any idea? You are the historian on AAAC, I suppose you should know all or at least something about Howard. He was here on the forum long long before I've discovered the AAAC.

...paris 2 LA


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

lovemeparis said:


> Why should I?
> 
> And I dont know who is Howard... could someone tell me more about him please.
> 
> ...


The only person who knows about Howard is Howard himself.I've been a member on here since December of 2004.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

lovemeparis said:


> Who is Howard
> 
> ...from paris


I don't know who he is either.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

lovemeparis said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Ah...it's he who said "Nice Article"... and where is Howard
> 
> ...


I'm right here.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

lovemeparis said:


> Why should I?
> 
> And I dont know who is Howard... could someone tell me more about him please.
> 
> ...


Maybe you should do some different searches if you do not know who Howard is?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Wayfarer said:


> Maybe you should do some different searches if you do not know who Howard is?


Nobody knows who I am.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Howard,

How sloppy you have become! First you link to China Daily (the most trusted read of Pathmark stock boys?) and now you give the forum the proverbial finger by posting this:



Howard said:


> Nobody knows who I am.


Look into the mirror as ask "Am I committed to pretending to being Howard or not?" Only you can prevent forest fires Howard. And only you can answer the above question.

Karl

P.S. I will beat you to punch and ask you not to post that you don't know anything about forest fires, as such a typical Howard response would ring hollow at this point. Either feign righteous indignation or act confused, which would be more in line with your simple minded, sweet natured Forest Gump meets Lennie Small persona.

Karl


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Whoz Lennie Small? He on AxAndy? And, dang it Karl, Howey's in grocery buggy management. How can your perception of other things be trusted ifen you can't get that strait. Hellfar!


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*I think, I saw a thread somewhere...*



Wayfarer said:


> Maybe you should do some different searches if you do not know who Howard is?


I had read a thread somewhere and it has been some months ago...

It's about someone or a company (in secret) was looking for an IT who could revamp a website and who could move to NY to take on the job.

And the ad for the employment opportunity also stated that money is not a problem... and the person who posted that ad was Mr K (he was posting it for that secret person/company)...

humm... I wonder

...paris 2 LA


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

lovemeparis said:


> I had read a thread somewhere and it has been some months ago...
> 
> It's about someone or a company (in secret) was looking for an IT who could revamp a website and who could move to NY to take on the job.
> 
> ...


So are you maintaining Howard is designing AK's website? You do seem to have a definite axe on the grinding wheel.....


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Wayfarer said:


> So are you maintaining Howard is designing AK's website? You do seem to have a definite axe on the grinding wheel.....


No,I'm not designing anybody's website,I wouldn't do that.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

jamgood said:


> Whoz Lennie Small? He on AxAndy? And, dang it Karl, Howey's in grocery buggy management. How can your perception of other things be trusted ifen you can't get that strait. Hellfar!


What doesn't he like about me,Jam?


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Howard said:


> No,I'm not designing anybody's website,I wouldn't do that.


What do you have against websites?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Wayfarer said:


> What do you have against websites?


I don't have anything against websites,I just don't design them.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Howard said:


> I don't have anything against websites,I just don't design them.


Well there you go, now you know what you can learn with your Pathmark money. Maybe your job coach could help you get a fulltime job designing websites, you know, five days a week, eight hours a day.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Wayfarer said:


> Well there you go, now you know what you can learn with your Pathmark money. Maybe your job coach could help you get a fulltime job designing websites, you know, five days a week, eight hours a day.


Maybe not designing websites but probably getting a full time job at Pathmark.I know that I could do more besides collecting carts,most likely stock or porter maintainence.That'll make sweetie happy.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Howard said:


> What doesn't he like about me,Jam?


I guess ya'll're just too popular, How. N-vee.

One's been concerned in recent days about your headgear. I know you make an effort to keep hidrated, but sun on the noggin can cause serius adverse consequences. Whatcha wearin'? May one presume to suggest the classic lifeguard's chapeau?

www.millerhats.com

better yet, a pith helmet. You can carry-it-off.

future's so brite, gotta wear wayfars

gotcha hair slicked back, wayfars oh-oh-on

your nose'll thank you!









tie a wet one round your neck, and swagger on out there

Whatz "porter maintainence"?

Keep Koul!


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

jamgood,

Are your posts an attempt at humor, are you suffering a perpetual stroke or do you lack an inner monologue? Just wondering.

Karl


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Karl89 said:


> "inner monologue"?


?????


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

jamgood said:


> I guess ya'll're just too popular, How. N-vee.
> 
> One's been concerned in recent days about your headgear. I know you make an effort to keep hidrated, but sun on the noggin can cause serius adverse consequences. Whatcha wearin'? May one presume to suggest the classic lifeguard's chapeau?
> 
> ...


porter maintainence is sweeping,mopping,taking out trash,disposing boxes.


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

Howard said:


> porter maintainence is sweeping,mopping,taking out trash,disposing boxes.


 
My first job, at age 14, was as a porter at Fenway Park for Harry M. Stevens.

Memories . . .


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

fenway said:


> My first job, at age 14, was as a porter at Fenway Park for Harry M. Stevens.
> 
> Memories . . .


How much did you get paid Fenway?


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*At last air...*



Howard said:


> What doesn't he like about me,Jam?


Howard... where did you get that idea?

...everything from Paris 2 LA


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

lovemeparis said:


> Howard... where did you get that idea?
> 
> ...everything from Paris 2 LA


I don't know,just wondering?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Is the cafe open for business?


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

And how is the second book coming?


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

It's cloudy and overcast today. We had a light misting of rain. I cut some roses from the apartment landscaping; red and white. I am playing George Gershwin's AN AMERICAN IN PARIS performed by Leonard Bernstein. I must be in a francophile mood today. I had an early lunch at Restaurant Provencal. It is diagonal from the Rhineland Deli. I stopped going to the Rhineland after being sold a bad slab of cured bacon.I was making a big pot of beans, and what I opened was disgusting. I went back and was refused a refund. So now I sit on the Provencal patio like a French Field Marshal on the Alsace Lorraine border plotting a sortie. Driving home, I played a difficult to find CD of Rina Ketty, the prewar songstress who popularised J'Attendrai. I arrived home to the sad corpse of a fledgling bird on my walkway. It had fallen from it's nest two days ago. I had returned it, but fate was unkind. I contemplated my own mortality for a moment. This afternon I am timing all the mundane chores, like shaving and cleaning the cat's litter tray with my russian chronograph. The debates over wearing one made me conscious of the minutae of time, like the allotment given baby sparrows. later I will reread le Petit Prince by Antoine de Saint-Exupery with a bottle of red wine, baquette of bread and brie. I wont time that. This book takes me out of time, out of my weariness of bad smoked bacon, rude drivers and the betrayal by friends who are not. I might even make more progress on the model Brequet bomber he flew in North Africa- Hand striping the woodgrain on the propellor and fabricating foot pedals for the cockpit.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

medwards said:


> And how is the second book coming?


What second book?


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*War Child: A Story of Survival*



medwards said:


> And how is the second book coming?


Dear Professor,

My first book was published on Jan. 8, 2008 by Mainstream Publishing in Scotland. You can buy direct from Random House online bookstore at

Kensington Publisher has bought its US rights and the book is scheduled to be out in April 2009, under a new title. Piemme Publishers also picked up their rights for Italy.

My second book is in the work... you can check out the link here to know more what I am up to lately 

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=82858&highlight=mission+impossible

Or you can check out my website for updates--and thank you professor for your concern. It's very thoughtful of you.

... Paris 2 LA


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*"From Paris with Love" the movie...*



Kav said:


> It's cloudy and overcast today. We had a light misting of rain. I cut some roses from the apartment landscaping; red and white. I am playing George Gershwin's AN AMERICAN IN PARIS performed by Leonard Bernstein. *I must be in a francophile mood today. I had an early lunch at Restaurant Provencal*. It is diagonal from the Rhineland Deli. I stopped going to the Rhineland after being sold a bad slab of cured bacon.I was making a big pot of beans, and what I opened was disgusting. I went back and was refused a refund. *So now I sit on the Provencal patio like a French Field Marshal on the Alsace Lorraine border plotting a sortie*.


Kav,

It has been a long time and I miss your stories...

You did plot a successful sortie... and, when will you come up with the "reentre" plot?

I can't wait!!!:icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Always a fan of The Paris Cafe.


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*A collection of hair...*

*Nick!!! God liked it long!*

I disagree with all of those who thinks it looks sloppy.
I think some of the longer hair on men looks fine.
Again, am an old hippy who had a nice head of hair, to my shoulders.
And yes, did smoke pot in the day.
Andy, you are always wrong during these instances.
Because you are a gentleman.
Let me handle the long hair!
LOL
I served in the Army for 23 years.
Yes, a different story.
To this day, I go every 2 weeks, to get my hair cut. 
There is not much!
I want to project the image of a soldier, which was my profession.
It is called military bearing. 
I see the bearing I am talking about sometimes in my patients.
It is there.
Long story short, none of you have any right to say that long hair on a man, looks terrible!
Again, my old line, we are all humans. We are all individuals.
So leave us alone.
IMO, I think short hair or a good haricut is sloppy!
Except for a military person.

Nick! nice head of hair! 
I mean nice head of hair you had kid!Grow it!

by *"DukeGrad"*

*Hey, you're late for the second act!!*

She asks me why...I'm just a hairy guy
I'm hairy noon and night; Hair that's a fright.
I'm hairy high and low,
Don't ask me why; don't know!
It's not for lack of bread
Like the Grateful Dead; darling

Gimme a head with hair, long beautiful hair
Shining, gleaming, steaming, flaxen, waxen 
Give me down to there, hair!
Shoulder length, longer (hair!)
Here baby, there mama, Everywhere daddy daddy

CHORUS:
Hair! (hair, hair, hair, hair, hair, hair)
Flow it, Show it; 
Long as God can grow it, My Hair!

by *"WouldaShoulda"*

*Must add some more applicable prose:*

I'm aware some stare at my hair.
In fact, to be fair, 
Some really despair of my hair.
But I don't care,
Cause they're not aware,
Nor are they debonair.
In fact, they're just square.

They see hair down to there,
Say, "Beware" and go off on a tear!
I say, "No fair!"
A head that's bare is really nowhere.
So be like a bear, be fair with your hair!
Show it you care.
Wear it to there.
Or to there.
Or to there, if you dare!

My wife bought some hair at a fair, to use as a spare.
Did I care?
Au contraire!
Spare hair is fair!
In fact, hair can be rare.
Fred Astaire's got no hair,
Nor does a chair,
Nor nor a chocolate eclair,
And where is the hair on a pear?
Nowhere, mon frere!

So now that I've shared this affair of the hair, 
I'm going to repair to my lair and use Nair, do you care?

*by "dmbfrisb"*

Almost cut my hair
It happened just the other day
It's gettin kinda long
I could have said it was in my way
But I didn't and I wonder why
I feel like letting my freak flag fly
Cause I feel like I owe it to someone

*ALMOST CUT MY HAIR *
*David Crosby *

*Something About Hair...*
Wear it to there.
Or to there.
Or to there, if you dare!

Where is to there? ... if you dare?
But no one care...
That I have long hair... 
Everywhere... :icon_smile_big::biggrin::icon_smile_big:

There, it's my hair! 
Just add some more l'air
and if you are scare
go get cold air, dans le frigidaire!!!!

by *"lovemeparis"*


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Very Funny Story Paris.


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*Desperately Seeking Title*



Howard said:


> What second book?


Sitting in a Paris Cafe...
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?104840-Paris-Restaurants-by-Month

Sipping a favorite expresso...
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?106126-Espresso-Addict-Needs-a-New-Machine

Watching people in the streets...
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...n-the-Street-in-NYC..The-Fashion-Editor-at-RL

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...Fashion-Street-Style...&p=1127744#post1127744

Writing my memoirs...
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?104016-Cherry-Blossoms-in-Japan



:idea::idea::idea:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

lovemeparis said:


> Sitting in a Paris Cafe...
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?104840-Paris-Restaurants-by-Month
> 
> Sipping a favorite expresso...
> ...


So,those are your books?


----------

